
Detached Lever Fallacy - gaika
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/07/detached-lever.html
======
MaysonL
See also: exformation <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exformation>

------
seregine
Amen. Filed under: inherent limitations of Semantic Web data mining
techniques.

~~~
gaika
Actually probabilistic approach to it is not that bad: google translate works
fine without knowing the rules, just words and their usage statistics is
enough to have a rough translation.

~~~
JabavuAdams
The software that implements that probabilistic approach was intentionally
written by programmers, and may well be very complex.

The analogy would be that your individual neurons don't really understand this
text, but you do. The organization of those neurons is where most of the
complexity lies.

So, unless you have lots of neurons, lots of time, and lots of room to
terminate mistakes, chances are you can't build a brain that understands this
text without first knowing how to connect all those neurons.

